# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ >  Eπισκευή monitor ctx

## ok1gr

Καλησπέρα.
έχω ένα monitor ctx το οποίο κατ'αρχήν δεν δείχνει καθόλου το κόκκινο. Το δελιχνει ας πούμε μαύρο. Στην συνέχεια μετά από ένα μησάωρο τα δείχνει όλα μπλέ. Το άνοιξα και το καθάρισα αλλα τίποτο. Αν το χτυπήσεις πάει να δείξει για λίγο κανονικά αλλά μετά τα δείχνει πάλυ μπλέ. Για να τα ξαναδείχνει κανονηκά πρέπει να το σβήσεις για λίγη ώρα και μετά να το ξαναανάψεις. Τί μπορεί να φταίει?  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## electron

Αφού όπως λες όταν το χτυπάς πάει να στρώσει, ίσως το πρόβλημα να είναι ψυχρές κολλήσεις.

----------


## ok1gr

Ναι αλλά δεν στρώνει με τίποτα. Λίγο πάει κάτι να κάνει αλλά τόποτα. Και το κόκκινο που δεν το δείχνει ποτέ?

----------


## electron

Τότε θα πρέπει να δεις τι γίνεται με τους τελικούς ενισχυτές των RGB και εδικότερα με εκείνο του R.

----------


## ok1gr

πού βρίσκονται αυτοί?

----------


## electron

Αυτό εξαρτάται από τον κατασκευαστή. Σε κάποια monitor τους βρίσκεις στην πλακέτα που <κουμπώνει> πάνω στο καθοδικό σωλήνα και αυτή η περίπτωση συναντάται περισσότερο.Υπάρχει όμως και η περίπτωση να είναι στην κυρίως πλακέτα.

----------


## ok1gr

Πως μπορώ να τους αναγνωρίσω. Πώς είναι?

----------


## electron

Το σχήμα τους ομοιάζει με αυτό ενός lm317

----------


## ok1gr

να τα αλλάξω

----------


## electron

Θα πρέπει πρώτα να τα μετρήσεις πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε.Αν από αυτό τον έλεγχο προκύψει ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στους εν λόγο ενισχυτές, τότε η βλάβη ίσως είναι πιο σύνθετη και μπορεί να εντοπίζεται στο ολοκληρωμένο της μήτρας χρώματος.Φυσικά ασφαλής διάγνωση μέσα από το forum δεν είναι δυνατόν να γίνει για ευνόητους λόγους.

----------


## ok1gr

Μπορεί να φταίει και η οθόνη (το μπροστά μέρος)

----------


## electron

> Μπορεί να φταίει και η οθόνη (το μπροστά μέρος)


Είναι κι αυτό ένα ενδεχόμενο πιο ακραίο όμως. Συνήθως η αιτία βλαβών που αφορά τα χρώματα εντοπίζεται στα κυκλώματα αναπαραγωγής και ενίσχυσης των βασικών χρωμάτων RGB.

----------


## Acinonyx

60% είναι το καλώδιο VGA, 30% οι ενισχυτές RGB και 10% οτιδήποτε άλλο. Με τα χίλια τσέκαρε το καλώδιο σου. Αν το αποκλεισεις τότε βγάλε την PCB από τον καθοδικό και τσέκαρε τους RGB. Συνήθως είναι ένα πολύ-pino ολοκληρωμένο που κάνει την δουλεία και για τα τρία χρώματα.

----------


## ok1gr

Ένα μακρύ με μια μεγάλη ψύκτρα?

----------


## electron

> Ένα μακρύ με μια μεγάλη ψύκτρα?


Συνήθως δεν έχει ψύκτρα και ο τύπος του ίσως να είναι κάποιο από την σειρά TDA.

----------

